# Grouse ?



## Fifelaker (Sep 14, 2011)

Any other grouse hunters on here. Tomarrow is the opener, cant wait.uttahere2:


----------



## fubar2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Too danged fast for me. By the time I wet the front sight and draw a bead on their eye they are gone.


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 14, 2011)

Opened here in WA State on Sep 1st. Haven't been out yet. Probably this Friday. We have Ruffed, Spruce, and Blue Grouse here. The Blues are pretty decent size and hang out above 3,000 feet. 

Gary


----------



## wooddog 066 (Sep 14, 2011)

ahh yeah i love hunting them what a blast gotta be quick on your guitup i normally go on the first week in january here in pa and the snows deep and the flush too far out i need to find time togo in october but would rather chase whitetails with my recurve!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 15, 2011)

Got my little Breatea 20ga. silver snipe all cleaned upo and ready to go with several boxes of 7 1/2. 

Love fall grouse hunting.

 Al


----------



## Fifelaker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Grouse?*

Rained almost all morning here so I did not run the dogs. They both have ADD-ADHD the bells do that to them.Will try in about an hour as it looks to be clearing.


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 15, 2011)

Up here in the PNW... most of the time you see 3 or 4 sittin' in the middle of the loggin' roads. Pick them off one at a time with a .22LR.  By the time you bead on the 3rd one they get the hint and flush to the trees.

Or walkin' old skid roads with a dog works too... 

Gary


----------



## J1m (Sep 21, 2011)

Grouse (we call them partridge where I am) season starts Oct 1. My wife tried it for the first time last year, and now SHE can't wait for the season to open! How cool is that?


----------



## Erock (Sep 27, 2011)

I hunt ruffed grouse, they taste like aspen which i think is awesome. Also kill a sharpie or two while walking out to my duck hunting spot.


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 29, 2011)

*Grouse are on my fast fud list!*

Originally from Minnesota, and can call that a grouse state.

Been in Colorado for over 20 years, and run across grouse while hunting elk.

Blues here, huge compared to a ruffy, but dumb as spit!

Blues hop up into a tree if your riding a horse, like they don't want the horse to step on them.

When they are waiting for the horse to go by, a bird-shot shell for a pistol works real well. One thing I have found out, case you would like to try this?

You can shoot off any horse there is, once!

Told a hunt client that just shot a grouse, that if you stand on their wings and pull on their legs, they pull apart so you can remove the breast-meat.
So he stands on the wings, pulls on the legs, and peels off the breast-meat,,,,,,, and tosses the breast-meat in the bushes and holds up what's left!
"Sure ain't much left after you clean em, is there?" he says! Cracked me up!

Grouse breast sliced almost all the way through about every 3/8" slice of Bacon over each breast. Warped in tin-foil with a bunch of red and yellow onion, red and green peppers and a dash of hot-sauce. Buried deep in some hot ashes, they start to hiss and sizzle calling you when there done!


----------



## kembolar (Sep 30, 2011)

Ahhh the grouse.
Really hard to hunt but my pal's inviting me to it.
I might go ahead and give it a try.


----------



## ancy (Sep 30, 2011)

Shot a bunch on my WY elk hunt with my bow, I don't think they ever seen humans!


----------



## KodiakII (Oct 4, 2011)

fubar2 said:


> Too danged fast for me. By the time I wet the front sight and draw a bead on their eye they are gone.


 
You have to wait until they wink at you then you shoot em in the eye...isn't that what Alvin would have done?


----------



## Fifelaker (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah we got two this am. Then it got warm but we had fun.:msp_smile:View attachment 201651


----------



## deeker (Oct 30, 2011)

Ruffies and blue grouse are the best tasting game bird, even better than my VERY SACRED and holy Ringneck Pheasant.


----------



## deeker (Oct 30, 2011)

fubar2 said:


> Too danged fast for me. By the time I wet the front sight and draw a bead on their eye they are gone.


 
Of the VERY few things I am S L O W at, shooting is NOT one of them.

My dad still say's/lies and tells that I shoot roosters ang grouse while they still have one foot on the ground.


----------



## deeker (Oct 30, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> Opened here in WA State on Sep 1st. Haven't been out yet. Probably this Friday. We have Ruffed, Spruce, and Blue Grouse here. The Blues are pretty decent size and hang out above 3,000 feet.
> 
> Gary


 
Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze, 3,000 feet?

Dang flatlander.........


----------



## deeker (Oct 30, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> Up here in the PNW... most of the time you see 3 or 4 sittin' in the middle of the loggin' roads. Pick them off one at a time with a .22LR.  By the time you bead on the 3rd one they get the hint and flush to the trees.
> 
> Or walkin' old skid roads with a dog works too...
> 
> Gary


 
Got a little beat up .410 single shot that kills a lot of grouse. When out hunting for big game.

Prefer to use the 28 or 20 pump on 'em over my labs.

Killed two this year (blue grouse) with marbles and the trusty old wrist rocket, actually made my Jarhead son speechless.....

We are not supposed to use rifles for grouse in Utah....does my 552 Remington with a 4x Bushnell scope and .22CB "caps" count?

Use it to dispatch cornered/trapped 'coons and lots of grouse.


----------



## Fifelaker (Oct 31, 2011)

Been a little wet here for much of the season but have managed to down a few :msp_biggrin: . I hope to get out tomarrow we are supposed to have semi dry weather.My pup was in heat so she was left behind I wonder if coyote/gsp's would hunt?:confused2:


----------



## Dave Hadden (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't hunt anymore but back in the day I was deadly with my Dads .22, and I got the pic to prove it. LOL
I'm about 14 here I think and that's a 1947 White flatdeck truck that Dad shortened up by four feet before building on the camper part. 1950's style RV. My Grandfather was a bit of a vagabond and had a 1936 Chev truck with a "box" on the back that he lived in half the year while touring around the Interior of BC. He'd arrive back to the Lower Mainland every Fall with a moose and a couple of deer which augmented our food supply back then.
Good memories.


Take care.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Nov 5, 2011)

I've shot a few of those blue grouse with a bow while elk hunting. I know it's crazy to ruin an arrow and broadhead over one of the things, but they sure fry up good. Between those and cut throat trout it spices up and eight or nine day trip back in the wilderness.


----------



## Raket (Nov 10, 2011)

*Capercaillie*

Shot a couple of capercaillie hens in the opening day this fall, nice looking birds. We have had good birding season this year, hopefully next year is the same if not even better.


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 10, 2011)

Man I have a hard time with a shotgun and here you are throwing knives


----------



## Raket (Nov 10, 2011)

Fifelaker said:


> Man I have a hard time with a shotgun and here you are throwing knives



Hahaha! That's all normal here. Well, i did use a shot gun 12ga Browning semiauto. I think it's a decent gun, maybe not as pretty as some sidebyside or o/u shotguns but it's nice to shoot.


----------



## deeker (Nov 10, 2011)

Raket said:


> Shot a couple of capercaillie hens in the opening day this fall, nice looking birds. We have had good birding season this year, hopefully next year is the same if not even better.



Great pic, they would be amazing birds to hunt!!


----------



## Raket (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, they sure are, and the largest "tetrao" species so it's easier to hit! :wink2: We had a full season = from 10th September till end of October. Not as long season as the swedes have but i didn't have time to hunt enough this year anyway. Moose hunting is taking too much time..


----------

